# Changing windows XP's look and feel



## Adam Cruge (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to customize the looks of my XP, for example changing start menu, changing taskbar and many more . Which programming language should I use to do so ?
And would you provide some tutorial regarding this ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 9, 2009)

There are many readily available software for changing the appearance of xp... Why do you want to write it on your own?

Arun


----------



## Adam Cruge (Nov 9, 2009)

I just wanna write ...I don't wanna use third party software....
I have used a lot third party softwares but this time round i myself wanna write my own code...
Please help...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I just wanna write ...I don't wanna use third party software....
I have used a lot third party softwares but this time round i myself wanna write my own code...
Please help...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

Do u know Windows Programming??

Then try VC++

U can also use GTK+

Python is also gr8...!!

Well I dunno much about these.....But wait for other members for their views and till then ask our own Google Da......!!


----------



## Adam Cruge (Nov 9, 2009)

can I customize the taskbar using these language ?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

i used reshack once to change certain things in XP
but it again is a software not a code or lang


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2009)

Though resource hacker is a app but u can modify sys32 .dll scrips with it.

But if u want everything from scratch then go for Windows Programming(VC++)

Yup u can change everything and build nything u want(GUI Windows based) in Win Prog.


----------

